# Do Campy 12 speed cranks have same specs as 11 Speed in terms of the hirth joint?



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

I have a Campy Stages 11 Speed non-drive side crank arm that is currently paired with an 11 speed drives side campy crank and was wondering if the 12 speed drive side would fit with the 11 speed Stages arm.

The spec sheets on Campy site make it seem like it uses the same sizing as the 11 speed so that one could mate an 11speed non-drive side arm to a new 12 speed drive side arm. 

Can anyone confirm?

A always, thanks for your help!

https://www.campagnolo.com/media/fi...e crankset_12s_Campagnolo_Rev03_07_19_ENG.pdf


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

AFAICT it is not possible to "mix and match" those:
look for "insertion side" in the specs:
11 speed: right
12 speed: left


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

Good catch Got Time! I didn't even notice. Of course they did there is no longer a whole in the drive side crank to put a bolt through 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Has anyone tried 12 speed groupset (chain, shifter, cassetteand derailleurs) on 11 speed crankset? How does it work?
This might be of interest for the ones with crankset powermeters and could reduce the price of moving up to 12 speed drastically. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

There's a very long thread at the weightweenies forum about Campagnolo 12 Speed --
it also discussess this topic.
Check for yourself but AFAIR the comments are that current 11 speed (cranks based) PMs work with 12 speed.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Got Time said:


> There's a very long thread at the weightweenies forum about Campagnolo 12 Speed --
> it also discussess this topic.
> Check for yourself but AFAIR the comments are that current 11 speed (cranks based) PMs work with 12 speed.


That ww thread is currently at almost 3000 posts, I was searching there but got lost in all those posts 
Anyway, thanks for the answer 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

